# Diy screen protector



## Spongebob (4/11/20)

What would you suggest as a screen protector alternative? scratches on my mod screens really annoys me and even though they spend most of the time in a pocket, everyday there are new scratches ? was thinking about a coat of clear nail varnish? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (4/11/20)

What size screen!/ what mod is it

Sometimes a well applied piece of clear contact paper is fine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob (5/11/20)

M.Adhir said:


> What size screen!/ what mod is it
> 
> Sometimes a well applied piece of clear contact paper is fine


Gen nano, pico 75 and armour pro

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (5/11/20)

Spongebob said:


> Gen nano, pico 75 and armour pro
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



Pretty sure the Pico and gen nano will be easy enough with contact. 

Armour pro I'd suggest you look at laminex or similar--heat shrunk clear wrapping


----------



## Spongebob (5/11/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Pretty sure the Pico and gen nano will be easy enough with contact.
> 
> Armour pro I'd suggest you look at laminex or similar--heat shrunk clear wrapping


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------

